# Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll



## Man At Arms (25. Oktober 2009)

*Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir hat sich ein kleines, aber sehr unangenehmes Problem mit Windows 7 ergeben, bei dem die Zeit der größte Fein geworden ist.

Bei jeglicher "aktiver" Festplattenaktivität, also beim kopieren, verschieben oder auch einfach nur beim herunterladen steigt der Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch langsam, aber kontinuirlich, bis Windows jegliche Aktion aufgrund von mangelendem Arbeitsspeicher verweigert.

Der Speicher ist dabei keinem Prozess zugeordnet sondern dem Nicht ausgelagertem Kernel Speicher. Ich habe bereits sämtliche Dienste von Windows deaktiviert (Indizierug, Wiederherstellung usw.) und auch alle Teriber aktualisiert, bisher hat mir nichts geholfen.

Zu meinem System:
Mainboard: Asus RIIE
Prozessor: i920
Ram: Triple Kit Corsair Terminator (1600)
HDD: (alles am Intel Kontroller) 2 X Vel. Raptor von WD im Raid 0, 3 X Samsung 1,5 TB

Memoptimizer beheben das Problem übrigens auch nicht. Ob das System übertaktet ist, oder nicht spielt auch keine Rolle. Wer sein System auf das Problem testen möchte, verwendet am besten einen Downloadmanager und lädt viele gepackte Dateien, wobei der DL manager diese dann auch entpackt und die Archive löscht. Wenn man zeitgleich noch viel auf seinen Festplatten hin und herverschiebt, sollte man das Problem binnen 3-5 Stunden bis zum Überlauf bekommen.

Nach dem killen aller Prozesse, bleibt das System übrigends ausgelastet. Ein Rückgang des verbrauchten Speicher liess sich nicht feststellen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*



Man At Arms schrieb:


> Memoptimizer beheben das Problem übrigens auch nicht. Ob das System übertaktet ist, oder nicht spielt auch keine Rolle. Wer sein System auf das Problem testen möchte, verwendet am besten einen Downloadmanager und lädt viele gepackte Dateien, wobei der DL manager diese dann auch entpackt und die Archive löscht. Wenn man zeitgleich noch viel auf seinen Festplatten hin und herverschiebt, sollte man das Problem binnen 3-5 Stunden bis zum Überlauf bekommen.
> 
> Nach dem killen aller Prozesse, bleibt das System übrigends ausgelastet. Ein Rückgang des verbrauchten Speicher liess sich nicht feststellen.




Ich kann so viel kopieren wie ich will der Speicherverbrauch hält sich im Rahmen auch bei großen Archiven passiert nichts.

Über wie viele Archive reden wir eigentlich bei dir? Nicht das der Speicher voll ist weil Winrar 100x geöffnet ist.

Und die Auslagerungsdatei ist nicht abgeschaltet oder?


----------



## Man At Arms (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Sagen wir ca. 100 part Rar Dateien, wobei es 10 Archive sind, jede Rar Datei 200 MB. Gesamtdatenvolumen alos ca. 20 GB.

Winrar ist dabei gar nicht geöffnet und auch wenn alle Prozesse (wie bereits geschrieben) beendet werden, verringert sich der nicht ausgelagerte Kernel Speicher nicht mehr. Hierbei macht die masse das Problem. Lade ich die 20 GB am Stück und entpacke sie zeitgleich, hab ich das Proble, binnen weniger Stunden. Mache ich nur 10 Downloads am tag und entpacke nach dem Download, dauert es auch 10 Tage bis der Speicher unwiderruflich voll ist. 

Mit Vista oder XP gab es bei gleicher Konfiguration und Handhabung keine Probleme in dieser Hinsicht.

Sämtliche Auslagerungsdatei Einstellungen sind bereits getestet, nehmen aber keinen Einfluss auf das Problem.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Vielleicht der Virenscanner wenn vorhanden?


----------



## Man At Arms (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Bitdefender ist im Einsatz ja, habe den jetzt auch mal 30 Min. lang deaktiviert, bringt aber auch nichts.

Im Anhang befinden sich nun 4 Screenshots.

Einmal jeweils ein Screenshot der Prozesse und Leistung nach dem Neustart und nach ca 90 Min "Arbeit".

Folgende Aktivitten sind dabei gelaufen:
-Download von ca. 2,5 GB mit Ceyptload (ohne entpacken)
-entpacken von ca. 15 GB Archiven
-verschieben diverser .avi Dateien von Laufwerk F: zu H: (unterschiedliche logische Laufwerke
-surfen mit IE & Firefox
- E-Mails mit Outlook abrufen

Deutlich zu erkennen ist, dass der belegte Arbeitsspeicher um ca. 1 GB angestiegen ist, die Prozesse aber nicht 1 GB zugelegt haben. Wo der oder wie der belegte RAm zugewiesen ist, ist also unklar. Ich dneke dass bei gleicher Aktivität der Rechner in 2-3 Stunden keine Ressourcen mehr frei hat.


----------



## Wrestlemaniac (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hi

Deaktiviere Superfetch (Verwaltung > Dienste). Diesen unsinnigen Dienst braucht man, subjektiv gesehen, nicht. Vielleicht bringt das bei dir was.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Was meckert ihr eigentlich dauernd rum das 7 den RAM nutzt? 
Solange er ihn nicht so voll macht das er absäuft ist es doch ******* egal ob im RAM 1 GB oder 3 GB drin sind.....
Wenn er absäuft check auch mal deinen RAM auf Fehler bzw. versuche mal Windows ein zweites mal zu installieren. 
Das Problem das der RAM beim entpacken voll läuft und der Rechner nicht mehr reagiert hatte ich unter Vista des öfteren.


----------



## Man At Arms (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*



Wrestlemaniac schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Deaktiviere Superfetch (Verwaltung > Dienste). Diesen unsinnigen Dienst braucht man, subjektiv gesehen, nicht. Vielleicht bringt das bei dir was.


 
Danke für den Tipp, leider kein Erfolg :/

Das Problem scheint übrigens nicht unbekannt zu sein. Ich habe jetzt auch viel gegooglet und habe diverse Beiträge zu dem Thema gefunden, die einzige Lösung, die ich allerdings bisher gefunden habe ist: Downgrade zu Vista.

Es scheint sich aber um ein Memory Leak zu handeln welches ausschließlich bei Win7 x64 auftritt. Gerade bei Java Anwendungen die viel Datenverkehr (sowohl Netzwerk, als auch HDD) verursachen, soll dieses Problem relativ zugig zum Systemabsturz führen. 

Allerdings kommt es selbst bei normaler Browser Nutzung (z.B. Ie oder Firefox) nach genügend Laufzeit (30-60 Tage) zum Speicherüberlauf.


----------



## Friedrich81 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hey Man At Arms,

habe genau das gleiche Problem mit Windows 7 x64. Das OS läuft absolut stabil bis dann die 8 GB voll sind...danach verabschieden sich dann die einzelnen Progs. Bez. Java: habe momentan die 32Bit-Variante installiert. Habe z.B. Cryptload am laufen (Download-Manager / basierend auf Java). 

Wäre hier auch an einer Lösung interessiert...


Mal sehen, es gab glaub ich bei den TuneUpUtilities mal ein Plugin welches den RAM "überwacht" und bei Bedarf leert...habe mir vor kurzem die 2010er Version gekauft - vielleicht gibts da dieses Tool ja noch...


bis denne
Friedrich


----------



## Blue.Bird (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Ich bin nicht alleine...
Speicherverwaltung / Probs trotz 4 GB bei Win 7 - 64 bit - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Blue.Bird (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was meckert ihr eigentlich dauernd rum das 7 den RAM nutzt?
> Solange er ihn nicht so voll macht das er absäuft ist es doch ******* egal ob im RAM 1 GB oder 3 GB drin sind.....
> Wenn er absäuft check auch mal deinen RAM auf Fehler bzw. versuche mal Windows ein zweites mal zu installieren.
> Das Problem das der RAM beim entpacken voll läuft und der Rechner nicht mehr reagiert hatte ich unter Vista des öfteren.



Speicher nutzen ist das eine - ihn auch wieder freigeben, wenn die Anwendung geschlossen wird - ist das andere!

Es können zum Schluss keine Programme mehr gestartet werden, noch nicht einmal der Editor > fehlende Systemressourcen (RAM!) - das ist ein Bug von Windows 7 (in keinem anderen Windows OS / Linux OS habe ich bislang ein ähnliches Problem gehabt!

EDIT: Kannst ja mal testen ob's was bringt (hab es gerade installiert) >>> RAMRush 1.0.6.917 http://blog.fcleaner.com/ramrush-1-0-6-917-many-improvements-128/http://www.fcleaner.com/downloads/ramrush.exe


----------



## ghostadmin (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Komisch, ich hatte diesen Bug noch nie unter 7 und ich habs jetzt gut 6 mal auf verschiedenen PCs installiert.^^


----------



## le.bellatrix (10. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

@ghostadmin
Das ist ja das Problem bei solchen Fehlern. Bestimmte Fehler treten nur in Abhängigkeit von anderen Dingen auf bzw. unter bestimmten Konstellationen (Software, Treiber, Hardware...).


----------



## GKaliasMe (15. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Stehe mit selbigen prob da, gibts mittlerweile eine lösung?

googlen is mittlerweile sinnfrei, da es haufenweise posts zwar gibt aber die hauptsächlich noch aus der beta-phase sind.

Win7 64x upgrade version

gabe einige treiberfehler nach dem upgrade die soweit aber alle behoben sind.


----------



## le.bellatrix (15. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

@GKaliasMe
Du kannst ja mal mit dem Tool "poolmon.exe" nach dem verursachenden Task suchen. Gibt es bei Microsoft zum Download.
Link: Verwendung der Überwachung des Speicherpools ("Poolmon.exe") bei Speicherfehlern im Kernelmodus
Downloadseite: Download details: Windows Driver Kit Version 7.0.0

Das Tool kannst Du extrahieren, liegt auf dem Datenträger in WDK\generaltools (unter der betreffenden OS-Version).


----------



## GKaliasMe (17. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

ja mittlerweile scheint es so zu sein, dass es mir das system zusammhaut ^^

is bisher auch nurnoch in spielen vorgekommen, beobachte es aber weiter


----------



## GKaliasMe (18. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

kurzes update

vllt hilft das anderes auch ein wenig weiter.
ich hab mein laptop heut mal den tag laufen lassen während ich arbeiten war.
widererwartend war der ram bis zum anschlag voll ^^

auslöser ist ein programm das für das powermanagment zuständig ist.

AlienFusionService

vorinstalliert auf allen alienware laptops
seit windows7 upgrade frisst mir das den ram weg wenns lange offen ist.

ich werde nebenbei noch den alienware support kontaktieren, aber da die mit Dell die ja aufgekauft hat erwarte ich da nicht allzu viel hilfe.
falls irgendwer gleiche erfahrungen damit gemacht hat und evtl ne lösung ausser de- und neuinstall hat (was ich gern vermeiden würd wenns anders geht) bitte kurz posten.

bin für alles dankbar was an ideen kommt


ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ggf bei anderen ebenfalls ein power managment tool schuld am vollaufen des rams sein kann.
oder ein anderweitiges programm das indirekt zugriff auf hardware und software steuerungen hat.

im stromsparmodus wird bei mir von meinem SLI karten auf eine onboard karte gewechselt, ebenso wird die webcam deaktiviert


*EDIT*

laut dem alienware forum war die software an sich für vista gedacht und mit win7 nicht 100% kompatibel.
dh hab die ganze software deinstalled und neu aufgezogen wobei das alienfusion garnicht mitinstalliert wurde.
mein problem is damit erledigt ^^ thx


----------



## derdickedirk (23. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Moin zusammen ...

Hatte Windows 7 als 32bit Version zum testen und war zufrieden. Leider habe ich auf Anraten meines Verkäufers die 64er erworben und stehe nun genauso doof da. Mit BIOS kenne ich mich nicht aus, habe sonst schon alles versucht. Auch TUneUp 2010 kann nicht helfen.
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist direkt nach dem Hochfahren 100% !!!!! VOLL dageht nix mehr,alles steht so gut wie still. Hoffentlich gibt es SCHNELL eine Lösung ...


----------



## le.bellatrix (24. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

@derdickedirk
Wieviel RAM ist den installiert? Dieses "Voll- Laufen" kommt erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit, keinesfalls direkt nach dem Neustart...

Ist eventuell zu wenig RAM installiert?!


----------



## flori2222 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hallo,

gibt es schon eine Lösung für das Problem ? Bei mir ist es der selbe Mist mit Win 7 64. Gerade mit µtorrent und jdownloader sind meine 2GB sehr schnell voll. Ich muss dann neu starten.
Jede Hilfe wäre willkommen. Benutze einen Toshiba Satego x200-20o

Flori


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

moin,

ich weiß net was ihr habt mein windows 7 mit 6gb ram und 9gb pagefile ist mir noch nie vollgelaufen.
selbst mit µtorrent nicht oder auch net beim packen von dateien.
auch net als ich nen arma 2 server auf dem rechner hab laufen lassen und den client um darauf spielen zu können mit freunden.
nach dem neustart verbrät es 1,3Gb und das wars mit allen games und downloads komme ich nie über 5gb, aber sobald ich die games oder die downloads ausmache habe ich wieder 1,3gb voll.

w7 64 bit ultimate und natürlich in ruhe getweakt(superfetch und co)

mfg


----------



## flori2222 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Das Problem hat ja auch nicht jeder.
Darum wäre es toll ein Feedback von jemand zu bekommen der das Problem hat bzw. hatte.
Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## flori2222 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## msdd63 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Kann es sein das das Problem nur dann auftritt wenn ein Upgrade statt einer Neuinstallation durchgeführt wurde? ich habe da zweimal das  wort Upgrade gelesen. Bei mir kommt Win 7 Anfang Januar auf den Rechner, auch in der 64Bit-Version.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Ich kenne nur eine Sorte von Programmen, die den Speicher bis zum erbrechen vollschreiben - Viren. ^^ 

An WIN7 wird's nicht liegen!


----------



## schlitzohr1812 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

-Win 7 Ultimate *32Bit*
-KEIN Upgrade; habe frisch installiert

Bei mir tritt das Problem nur auf, wenn ich JDownloader benutze, welcher ja bekanntlich auf JAVA basiert.

Scheint auf jeden Fall ein Problem mit JAVA und Win7 zu sein.

Meine 2 GB RAM sind dann nach ~2Std VOLL.

greetz


----------



## Missel (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Mojn Zusammen

Windows7 64Bit Ultimate auf Samsung e172 Dreja Notebook (4GB Ram; Nvidia 9600m GT; 2261Mhz core 2Duo  mein ich doch mal; wer weiß was die da wirklich reinbasteln )

Problem rechner an ramauslastung etwa 1GB

Jdownloader an (java basierender downloadmaneger) Bisjen inet radio an; Word Outlock oder ähnliches an usw.

Kurz um es laufen ein paar Programme allerdings nun keine ausergewöhnlichen auser vll Jdownloader und NOD32 64bit AV 

Arbeitspeicherverbrauch nun beim arbeiten 1.5GB (kein thema )

halbe stunde später 1.6GB
halbe stunde später 1.7GB
usw.

ihr seht wo hin das führt. Es lässt sich nicht feststellen ob sich ein programm langsam mit Ram vollsaugt (oder besser gesagt eben andersrum) selbst nach stunden benötigen alle laufenden Programm noch genausoviel ram wie am anfang mit leichten abweichungen natürlich. (Quelle ist hier der Tastmanager)

Ich würde behaupten das es nicht an der Java anwendung selbst lieg da diese doch eine begrenzung hat wie viel ram sie maximal in anspruch nehmen darf. Die Theorie das es sich darauf bezieht wies mit der Festplattenbeanspruchung aussieht macht für mich am meisten sinn.

Ergebniss ist das etwa nach einer laufzeit von 24 stunden 3.9GB arbeitspeicher genutzt werden. Desweiteren wurden noch 500MB zusätzlich ausgelagert und sind auch unter verwendung.

Internetverbindung bricht ab. Und das arbeiten am rechner wird dank langer wartezeiten bei jeder aktion völlig unmöglich!

Neustart behebt das problem dann(mh is auch iwie selbstverständlich) allerdings beginnt das übel direkt wieder von vorn.

WIN7 ist voll geupdated sowie sämtliche andere software welche in betrieb ist.

Es ist also möglich das die leute die hier behaupten das sie das problem nicht haben auch einfach noch nicht in versuchung kamen den rechner lange genug am laufen gehabt zu haben.

bei mir ist nach etwa 24h schluss mal mehr mal weniger es könnte also sein das viel mehr menschen von diesem Problem betroffen sind es ihnen aber einfach nicht bewusst ist. Somit wäre es möglich das es bei anderen erst nach 48 Stunden auffällt und erst nach einer woche zum abstürz führen würde.


MFG Missel   

Lösung hab ich leider auch noch keine allerdings werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen wie mein arbeitspeicher belastet wird also mit was genau und mal schauen ob ich es nicht einfach eis kallt aus dem speicher rauskicken oder einfrieren kann  um mal zu sehen was nicht mehr funktioniert wenn ich genau dies tue


----------



## TomTomGo (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hey zusammen, 
hab das gleiche Problem und hab mir den Post mal durchgelesen, leider hab ich bis jetzt auch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung. Ich hab mir aber das erwähnte Programm "RAMRush" installiert und das scheint zu Helfen. Der RAM wird ohne merkliche Geschwindgkeitseinbußen beim Arbeiten ausgeleert. Habs zwar noch nicht lang getestet, bin bis jetzt aber zufrieden. Zur Zeit is es sogar so, das der Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch während dem Arbeiten langsam bis auf Normalniveau abnimmt, wenn dieser schon fast voll war.


----------



## HilfeErBraucht (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hallo Alle! Habe ebenfalls das Problem mit dem ständig zulaufenden RAM.

Sytem:

Betriebsystem Windows 7 Ultimate
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
RAM 2x2 GB Kingston DDR3-1333 HyperX
1xMaxtor 500GB, Samsung 1x 1,5 TB, 1x 1 TB, 2x 500 GB

Hatte früher noch eine altes, aber äusserst stabiles XP-System, lief auch eine Woche ohne Probleme.

Mit Win7 scheint da etwas gar nicht zu stimmen, insbesondere wenn der Rechner mal eine Nacht oder über das Wochenende läuft. So auch heute morgen, da ging selbst der Explorer nur mürrisch auf...habe schon nicht benötigte Dienste ausgeschaltet, aber wie sich auch aus den anderen Posts ergibt, scheint es ein tiefergehendes Problem zu sein, dabei hat Microsoft doch vorab groß angekündigt, Win7 sei nicht so ein Speicherfresser wie VISTA 

Hoffe es findet noch jemand das Problem. Werde auch noch etwas an den Einstellungen basteln....

Tschö!


----------



## Datachild (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hallo, hab auch genau das gleiche Problem.

Sytem:

Betriebsystem Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
RAM 2x2 GB GEIL DDR3-1333


Wenn ich Jdownloader die ganze nacht laufen lassen will, hört es nach 2-3 stunden auf, weil mein RAM 100% belastet ist und das arbeiten am PC total unmöglich wird. Nur ein Neustart Hilft. 

Gibt es schon inzwischen ne Lösung?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hmmm...Habe ebenfalls win7 x64 ultimate und benutze utorrent.Allerdings habe ich keine probleme mit einem speicherüberlauf.
Habe mir den thread mal durch gelesen und es scheint so,als ob alle betroffenen den jdownloader installiert haben.Deshalb mal eine frage an die betroffenen: Habt ihr java extra installiert oder nutzt ihr das windows-interne?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Mhm, hört sich komisch an....

Vllt. hat ja jemand vom PCGHW-Team da Ahnung davon....


----------



## DarthTK (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm...Habe ebenfalls win7 x64 ultimate und benutze utorrent.Allerdings habe ich keine probleme mit einem speicherüberlauf.
> Habe mir den thread mal durch gelesen und es scheint so,als ob alle betroffenen den jdownloader installiert haben.Deshalb mal eine frage an die betroffenen: Habt ihr java extra installiert oder nutzt ihr das windows-interne?



Diese Konstellation (zumindest Win7 x64, kein Ultimate) habe ich auch, nur läuft bei mir der Speicher nicht voll, sondern habe "Aussetzer". Aber ich habe halt Java übers Netz aktualisiert.


----------



## DragonMAS (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Also ich hatte das Problem gerade auch wieder. JDownloader hat mir den Speicher vollgesülzt. Ich habe die entpackplugins deaktiviert und angefangen die Sachen selbst zu entpacken. Und siehe da aus 3,6 GB Speicher belegt wurden 2,6 GB innerhalb von 3 Entpackungen. Scheinbar leeren die entpackplugins die "entpackdaten" nicht aus dem Speicher. Habe dann nochmal (eigentlich sinnloserweise) ein paar Isodateien mit Winrar entpackt, das entpackte gelöscht und der Speicherverbrauch ist auf 1,8 GB gesunken.

Also: Auch wenn es unbequemer ist, entpackt die downloads selbst, dann gibts mit JDownloader und wahrscheinlich auch mit Cryptload keine Probleme mehr


----------



## le.bellatrix (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

@all
   Hatte ja schon einmal vermutet, dass es an Java liegt, worauf viele Downloader aufsetzen. Bei mir ist das Problem vor allem wenn Cryptload läuft...


----------



## DragonMAS (4. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

hatte jetzt doch noch 2 mal das Problem, habe jetzt aber endgültig den Grund gefunden.

Warum auch immer, funktionieren die Downloadspeedbeschränkungen von Cryptload und JDownloader nicht richtig mit Win7. Genauer: JDownloader lädt die ganze Zeit mit voller Internetgeschwindigkeit in den Ram. Von dort aus wird aber nur mit der maximal eingestellten Geschwindigkeit auf die Festplatte geschrieben.

Gemerkt habe ich das ganze, als mein Ram mal wieder voll war. Zum Spass mal die DL Speed auf 10MB/s gestellt und laut JDownloader diese auch erreicht. Lustigerweise, da ich nur eine 4Mbit Leitung habe. Als dann die DL Speed wieder auf einen Normalwert gesunken war, war der Ram von 3,9 GB Auslastung auf 2,1 GB gefallen. (Nebenbemerkung ja es waren tatsächlich schon 1,8 GB der DLs im Ram, obwohl der JDownloader laut interface nichtmal damit angefangen hatte oO)


----------



## Bohli (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Mädels ich hab das Problem gelöst! Es macht jetzt auch alles Sinn!

Folgendes:
Mein System: Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz Quad Core, 4 GB RAM, GeForce GTX 260
Win7 Professional 32 Bit

Ich war gerade dabei unser Uni Gigapixel Projekt in einzel .tifs zu speichern als mein PC immer langsamer wurde .... irgendwann war es so schlimm, dass selbst ohne geöffnete Datei oder Photoshop mein PC komplett zum Stillstand kam.
Es wurde immer schlimmer, dass selbst nach dem Neustart lange Zeit knapp 100% RAM verbraucht wurden und dann immer in Abständen von ca. 50-100% RAM Auslastung gesprungen wurde. CPU war fast nicht ausgelastet.
Im Task Manager war kein Prozess aus zu machen, der diese Auslastung verursachte.
Ich hab mir Process Explorer von Windows gezogen um detailierte Infos zu den Prozessen zu erhalten. Da stellte ich irgendwann (war nur für ca. 2 Sekunden zu sehen) fest, dass ein Prozess Namens "SearchProtocolHost.exe" fast den kompletten RAM aufbrauchte und das System des öfteren für ca. 30 Sekunden zum einfrieren brachte!

Fix danach gegoogelt und irgendwann kam eine Bemerkung, dass man die Windows Indixierung deaktivieren sollte, da diese dauernd im Hintergrund läuft und alle aktivitäten indixiert um später schneller die Suche benutzen zu können.
Gesagt, getan, ausprobiert und BÄM! Alles läuft so schnell wie nie zuvor!

Ich erklär mir das folgendermaßen. Vor allem auch den Zusammenhang mit euren Downloadern. Irgendwann einmal kam die Indixierung mit extrem großen Dateien in Berührung. Bei mir war es eine etwas zu große .tif Datei (2,12 GB), manche Darstellungsprogramme haben ab 2 GB Probleme bei tifs. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass die Indixierung irgendwie nicht hinterher kam oder sich in irgend einen Bug verfressen hat.
Ähnlich muss es bei euren .rar Dateien gelaufen sein, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Jedenfalls funktioniert bei mir jetzt wieder alles einwandfrei.

Zur Deaktivierung der Windows Suche geht wie folgt vor:
Start->Systemsteuerung->"Kleine Symbole"->Verwaltung->Dienste

Sucht dort nach "Windows Search". Drückt zuerst auf "Beenden" des Prozesses und anschließend wählt ihr bei "Starttyp:" - "Deaktivieren". Anschließend "Übernehmen" -> "OK" und ihr seit das Problem für immer los ^^.

Btw. hab mich hier extra angemeldet um euch die Lösung zu posten, da es mich gerade richtig zum verzweifeln gebracht hat.


----------



## vnest (7. November 2010)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

hat leider nicht geholfen, sogar nach deinstallation von windows search ...


----------



## gucccccci (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Probier mal mit DivX deinstalieren (der Web-Player kann bleiben), bei mir hats geholfen


----------



## bibo74hvl (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Habe auch das Problem, dass mein RAM vollläuft.

Habe jetzt festgestellt, dass sobald ich die Bluray(iso) starte, egal mit welchem Player, der Ram voll läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch schon mal von meinen Rams (2x2GB & 2x1GB) die 2x1GB entfernt, ABER immer noch das selbe Problem.
Speichertest von Win7 verlief ohne Befund!
Virenscan ohne Befund!
Laufwerks Indizierung abgeschaltet.

Wenn ich die Wiedergabe pausiere, baut sich der Ram langsam wieder ab. Ungefähr so, wie er sich aufgebaut hat.
Schließe ich den Player, entlehrt sich der RAM auf Normalmaß.

Virenscanner ist für das Laufwerk, wo die Iso liegt deaktiviert.

Weiß Jemand RAT?
Ich google mir schon den Wolf

Mein System:
Windows 7 Premium 64bit
6GB Ram


----------



## bibo74hvl (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hurra, hab die Lösung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte irgendwie, warum auch immer, einen Hacken in "Virtual Clone Driver" ,bei "Buffed I/O". Hacken raus und der RAM läuft nicht mehr voll.


----------



## amdintel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*



Man At Arms schrieb:


> Memoptimizer beheben das Problem übrigens auch nicht. .


eben das  verursacht eher das Problem unter Vista/Win 7 noch
weiter diese angeblichen wunder Tools , 
machen Windows kaputt und instabil ..


das Os schaufelt autom. den Speicher frei ist jedenfalls bei mir so


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

das problem hatte ich auch. bei mir lag es auch an DIVX. der hat fehler gemacht, als er die miniaturansicht für bestimmte mkv dateien erstellen wollte. der fehler ist bekannt und soll behoben werden. am besten den DIVX player und seine plugins deinstallieren oder die miniaturansicht deaktivieren!

hier ist der link dazu:
MKV thumbnail creation consumes all available RAM and crashes Explorer | DivX Labs


----------



## Infernalracing (29. August 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

@dj*viper
Thanks!

Hat Funktioniert, aber diesen DivX Dreck los zu werden war ein Akt für sich:
1. W7 x64 > Systemsteuerung > Programmen und Funktionen > DivX Deinstallieren (Keine Reaktion)
2. W7 x64 + Abgesicherter Modus> Systemsteuerung > Programmen und Funktionen > DivX Deinstallieren (Keine Reaktion)
3. Revo Uninstaller bei Chip.de runtergeladen und auf den DivX Dreck angesetzt > Das System läuft wieder Sauber!


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

das freut mich für dich 

mit dem DIVX ist echt so ne sache, hatte es auch nur benutzt, um vom pc auf die XBOX media daten (hauptsächlich wegen mkv-dateien) zu streamen. aber nun hab ich ja nen guten media-player von ac ryan. jetzt kann mir DIVX gestohlen bleiben


----------



## J_T_Kirk2000 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Hallo. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit auch das Problem, dass mein Windows den Arbeitsspeicher bis zu 100% füllt. Ich verwende Windows 7 64bit auf einem Rechner mit Intell Core I3 (2120) Prozessor und 8GB DDR3-RAM. Eine Weile, manchmal mehrere Tage und manchmal nicht einmal ein paar Stunden geht alles gut, aber dann ist der Arbeitsspeicher laut Minianwendung zum Brechen voll und nichts geht mehr. Einzig ein langes Drücken des Power-Tasters bringt dann noch was, nur ist das eben nicht die beste Methode, den Computer auszuschalten. Gibt es irgendein Tool oder ein Update von Windows, was dieses Problem behebt? Ich habe bei meinem Computer Windows 7 nicht aufgerüstet von einer anderen Windows-Version, sondern nach dem plattmachen komplett nur Windows 7 64 installiert.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

Dafür müsste man erstmal wissen, was dir da den Speicher vollmüllt.
An Windows selbst liegt es meist nicht.


----------



## J_T_Kirk2000 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*



> Dafür müsste man erstmal wissen, was dir da den Speicher vollmüllt.
> An Windows selbst liegt es meist nicht.


Vorhin kam eine Leistungswarnung von meinem Norton Antivirus, dass ein Programm im Windows-System-Ordner auf einmal knapp 4GB brauchte. Das war schon seltsam. Eine andere vergleichbare Meldung hatte ich gestern auch erhalten. Ebenfalls aus demselben Ordner, aber ich glaube, dass es da eine andere Datei war - ich bin mir nur nicht mehr 100% sicher. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, welche Datei das heute war und erst recht nicht, welche das gestern war. Wenn das wieder geschieht werde ich mir die Dateinamen aufschreiben.


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Durchsuche deinen pc mit spybot.

Mfg


----------



## J_T_Kirk2000 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Windows 7: Arbeitsspeicher läuft voll*

okay, ich versuche es.

Okay, Spybot scannt gerade den gesamten Windows Ordner. Das könnte eine Weile dauern.

Okay, ich habe gerade das Verzeichnis von Norton Antivirus zu den Leistungswarnungen gefunden. Gestern wurrde das Pobemm von "Windows Media Player Network Sharin Service" (windows/winsxs/amd_64.../wmpnetwk.exe) verursacht und vorhin von "COM Surrogate" (windows/system32/dllhost.exe). Angeblichh sollen diese Dateien aber vertrauenswürdig sein, laut Norton Antivirus.

Da Spybot für den gesamten Windows-Ordner vermutlich sehr lange gebraucht hätte, habe ich erst einmal nur diese beiden Dateien gescannt und Spybot hat diese als sauber bezeichnet.


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Am ende zeigt das programm die ganze malware an die dein pc befällt das kannst du mit einem klick beheben.

Mfg


----------

